# Injen pre-filter



## metalbykes16 (Apr 22, 2011)

I recently just bought an Injen CIA and live in pa where it rains a lot!! I was wondering if i should get the hyrdroshield for the filter and if it would take away from the HP?


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Get one, I had one on my last car through winter, filter looked new in the spring, no decrease in power, worth every penny.
Later
Steve


----------



## metalbykes16 (Apr 22, 2011)

K thanks for the quick reply! Just ordered one.


----------

